# مطلوب للاهميه : احصائيات عن انتاج واستهلاك الغاز الطبيعى فى مصر



## مهندس تكرير (22 فبراير 2007)

مطلوب للاهميه : احصائيات عن انتاج واستهلاك الغاز الطبيعى فى مصر

وايضا التصورات المستقبليه


ويفضل وضع المصادر 


و شكرا


----------



## omelkorah (22 فبراير 2007)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooory


----------

